# Hello from NC



## BogeyMan (Feb 11, 2004)

Welcome to AT. What part of NC are you living?


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: to ArcheryTalk , what part of the Tarheel State you in ???


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:yo: :wave3: Hello and :welcomesign: to Archery Talk Matt. Have fun here.


----------



## MMM Archery (Sep 12, 2006)

Always glad to see more Tarheels on the site!!

Hvae gun


----------



## Zypher (Apr 26, 2006)

What part of NC are you from? We've been shooting hot and heavy already dispite the windy and cold.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I live in West End which is in Moore County. I'm near Pinehurst, but don't tell anybody. Where are you guys from??


----------



## nccrutch (Feb 26, 2003)

I know some folks down there:
Melissa Martindale (or Beal or somethin)
Kim Beal (guy)
Mark Hussey
Andy Hussey
you know any of these?


----------



## Macaholic (Mar 18, 2004)

Welcome to AT!

check out the North Carolina Field Archery Assoc. website for shoots. We have one at Lumbee Outpost Archery in Rockingham this coming weekend.

http://www.ncfaa-archery.org


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I'd love to come down but I am going to spend most of the day Saturday re-adjusting my bow. I made too many changes to it last night and now it shoots anything but straight. I have to get it right for the 3D shoot at Bob's Sporting Goods in Biscoe on Sunday. You ought to come check us out.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

We're not all Tarholes. I'm a Bluedevil.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I won't hold that against you. Some people just don't know any better.:wink:


----------



## jdog94 (Mar 19, 2005)

all you NC guys need to be comming and taking part in some NC archery chat at strikeforcearchery.com

we are in the statesville area


----------



## ECU Hunter (Feb 20, 2007)

I've been lurking around here for a while. Thought I'd finally register since another NC did. Hello and GO PIRATES!


----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!! :wave:


----------



## hitman846 (Jan 25, 2003)

You claim to be bitten by the bug? By the time I type this reply, you will be fully addicted to archery and archery talk. Welcome to the club!


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

Spoon13 said:


> I live in West End which is in Moore County. I'm near Pinehurst, but don't tell anybody. Where are you guys from??


Dang you not that far from me , I am in Raeford


----------



## pseshooter300 (Oct 16, 2005)

Hello and welcome to AT. Glad you joined and glad your shooting.


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Welcome to AT! There are plenty of fellow NC'ers on here!


----------



## WaterboyUT (Mar 11, 2006)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

hitman846 said:


> You claim to be bitten by the bug? By the time I type this reply, you will be fully addicted to archery and archery talk. Welcome to the club!


Yeah it got me good. The only thing keeping me from going full blown addict is that I still have an affinity for softball. It's one of those things that I've been doing for a long time and have gotten pretty good at and it's difficult to just lay that down. However, I will know more after this weekend. First ever 3D shoot on Sunday. I am REALLY looking forward to it. If I do well I may be done for. Is there an antedote for archery??


----------



## heilman181 (Mar 24, 2006)

Spoon13 said:


> Yeah it got me good. Is there an antedote for archery??


NOPE! :wink:


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Welcome to the site.It looks like we a going to Bobs on sunday too.You are welcome to shoot with us if you want.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

I cant figure out why she says I am addicted to archery.I am only shooting wensday,friday,saturday and sunday this week so she needs to explain.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

treeman65 said:


> Welcome to the site.It looks like we a going to Bobs on sunday too.You are welcome to shoot with us if you want.



Did you make it to Bob's?? We made it through 12 before it was just too nasty to keep goin'. Shot 102 thru 12 targets with 1 twelve and only 1 five. I feel pretty good about things. I think I'm done for now.


----------



## meanv2 (Jan 28, 2004)

Welcome to AT!!

Enjoy all the friends and info available on here


----------

